# Sale Now ON -Air New Zealand domestic flights



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Cheap Flights, Airfares & Holidays - AirNewZealand Official Site - New Zealand Site finishes in 17 hours

Handy if anyone is thinking of doing a domestic flight, might be an inexpensive way of exploring


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

isn't there some rule about posting the same information on more than one forum?

You don't work for Air NZ do you?


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Darla.R said:


> isn't there some rule about posting the same information on more than one forum?
> 
> Not as far as I know I was merely passing on information about discounted domestic airfares for anyone contemplating travel & currently living in or about to visit New Zealand.
> 
> You don't work for Air NZ do you?


I've told you before I do not work!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

How long have you been broken? 

You're in a mood today, whatsup?


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Darla.R said:


> How long have you been broken?
> 
> You're in a mood today, whatsup?


I'd say that was obvious, Darla - I don't think it's Anski that's trying to wind people up here. Are you bored today, that you feel you have to?


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Not at all, Both Anski and Kiwigser seem to over react when I leave anything on the NZ forum and get very hostile, it's very territorial here and no one has a sense of humour. I'm sure we don't have these sort of problems in the Aussie section, people seem a lot more easy going there. Not so many cliques perhaps?


----------

